# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Rực rỡ Vẹt Scarlet Macaw Amazon

## nguyetnt

Là loài Vẹt lớn nhất thế giới, Vẹt  Scarlet Macaw là loài Vẹt có bộ lông rực rỡ đầy đủ sắc màu, đặc biệt là những gam màu nổi bật làm cho chúng trở thành điểm sáng giữa rừng xanh Amazaon.








Do bộ lông sặ sỡ, loài Vẹt này ngày nay đang đứng trước nguy cơ tuyệt chủng. Một phần do bị hủy hoại môi trường sống, một mặt cho săn bắt trộm ráo riết của bọn buôn thú hoang dã. Là loài chim có mức động sinh sống cao, chúng có thể bay độ cao 500m so với mặt đất và sinh sống đa phần ở khắp cánh rừng Amazon…từ đông sang tây và chúng là Linh vật biểu tượng của quốc gia Honduras.










Nó dài 81cm, khôngbao gồm cả chiếc đuôi dài của nó. Mỗi chú Vẹt trưởng thành nặng trung bình 1kg và màu lông chủ đạo là đỏ tươi, vàng, cam và xanh. Có nhiều loài thêm những màu sắc khác do khác biệt về chủng loài, nhưng nhìn chung chúng đều có những  bộ lông màu sặc sỡ.






Loài Vẹt Scarlet Macaw ăn các loại hạt, trái cây gồm cả loài trái cây lớn, cứng và những hạt giống to. Bởi cấu tạo chiếc mỏ đặc biệt và đôi bàn chân linh hoạt, chúng có thể ngoặm mỏ được giữ bởi bàn chân để tách hạt ra.  Ngày nay loài Vẹt này được bảo tồn gìn giữ ở các quốc gia Nam Mỹ có rừng Amazon đi qua trước sự hủy hoại môi trường sống và nạn săn bắt.

----------


## h20love

hihii... vẹt đẹp wa'... mình thick có 1 con vẹt dạy nó nói

----------

